# Camo vet wrap?



## NoddalottaFarm (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey all - hope this is okay to post here...

My husband is looking for camouflage (not digiflage) vet wrap. Has anyone ever seen it and if so, can you please tell me where? I can find all kinds of colors, including neon, but no camo!






Thanks!!


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Mar 11, 2011)

Never mind.



We found something along the lines of vet wrap.



Thanks!!


----------



## Mona (Mar 11, 2011)

Is he looking for it for his hunting rifle?? If so...try this...

http://www.mcnett.co...-Wrap-P274.aspx

http://www.king-cart.com/cgi-bin/cart.cgi?store=apc&product_name=McNett


----------

